# 'grow-hops' Is The Best Internet Resource About Growing Hops



## billvelek (28/2/08)

Our free Grow-Hops group SPECIALIZES in the topic of growing ingredients to brew beer -- primarily hops but some minor coverage of barley and brewing-herbs, too. Now with 1,140 members, including some professional growers/farmers, we're undoubtedly the largest and best resource about growing hops on the Internet today; if you have an interest, please join us at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Grow-Hops

It's not too late to be put on our list for free hop rhizomes (based on availability, and limited to the U.S.), and we have an extensive list of commercial sources, too, in case we run out or if you live outside the U.S. (I have NO financial interest in any of them). We're just a bunch of friendly homebrewers who also like to garden and are trying to ensure a supply of the hops we want during the ongoing hop crisis. I know that I've made similar announcements, but since our membership is expanding even faster now than a few months ago -- over one hundred in just the past week -- this is evidence that there is still a lot of interest and a need to keep this information readily available within all homebrewing communities -- especially since time for preparations is quickly running out. And because we specialize in _gardening_ topics, all other brewing discussion is OFF-topic in our group; we're therefore not a replacement for _any_ brewing forums, so you should continue to support this group.

Thanks.

Bill Velek


----------



## domonsura (28/2/08)

This is beginning to sound like an info-mercial.........


----------



## the_fuzz (28/2/08)

billvelek said:


> It's not too late to be put on our list for free hop rhizomes *(based on availability, and limited to the U.S.*)



This is an Australian forum.......... :unsure:


----------



## pbrosnan (28/2/08)

Hi,

Thanks for the info, any information on growing hops is welcome here particularly if it's free.


----------



## billvelek (28/2/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> This is an Australian forum.......... :unsure:


Yes, I know ... and 'Grow-Hops' is an International group with members from around the world including Australia. But the upcoming rhizome exchange is limited to the U.S. because of import/export customs laws which would make it either way to difficult to send a freebie across the border or illegal to do so, ... plus ... your planting time in the southern hemisphere is 6 months different that in the U.S. But I think it would be GREAT if Australian members of Grow-Hops would use our forum to organize a rhizome exchange six months from now; that's part of what our group is for. But mostly, we are here to exchange information -- where I can learn from you and maybe you can learn from me. For instance, there was a recent suggestion in our group, that I had never considered, of using a "berry picker" to harvest hop cones; I don't know if it will work, but won't it be great to find out? Here's a picture: http://www.pastrychef.com/BERRY-PICKER_p_39-1363.html

Anyway, in just the short time since my last post, we've had 44 more members join our group, including at least one who I recall said he is from Australia.

Cheers.

Bill Velek


----------

